# Ferda Girls - Best Video Ever



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

IFHT (the crew who dropped Faster Than You and other timeless classics) just dropped this gem at Dirt Diaries. Best Video Ever. It just hits on so many things we have to deal with as women. So good.

If you don't get some of the scenes, go catch Kendrick Lamar's latest music video - Humble.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

love it! Thanks for posting


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Great stuff, thanks!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I saw this last night and was cracking up. Thought of you and figured you would post it in here so I didn't. lol


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

This made my day. Thank you!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Saw that this morning. I laughed a lot and enjoyed it!!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL!! That's good stuff right there!


----------



## LizInTheSun (Mar 1, 2017)

LOVE this 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dustybetty (Aug 23, 2017)

I think I've watched this video like 10 times and it's still awesome.


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

IFHT is making "Ferda Girl" stickers. It's temting, but they want $12.50!

https://ifht.tv/collections/all-products/products/ferda-girls-sticker-pack


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

MTBR_Saris said:


> IFHT is making "Ferda Girl" stickers. It's temting, but they want $12.50!
> 
> https://ifht.tv/collections/all-products/products/ferda-girls-sticker-pack


Expensive for a sticker BUT it helps support Jason and Matt so worth it IMO. Besides, you get 4 stickers. 

I ordered some ferda girls.... hahaha


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't think this video tops Ferda Girls, but this new Casey Brown edit is rad. Sunset vibes, good trail, and she rips some huge senders near the end.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

MTBR_Saris said:


> If you don't get some of the scenes, go catch Kendrick Lamar's latest music video - Humble.


I love that video but wow, thanks to you i just watched the 'humble' video and my respect for Freda girls went 4x higher. Took a stupid negative video and turned it into something positive. New lyrics are great.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

KC Deane's video was better. It had better riding, better location(s) and better cinematography. Ferda Girls had very little actual riding, making me question why it won a mountain bike video contest.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

I suppose it's just as much about the culture of mountain biking as it is about the actual riding.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

It's still a good video, funny and has a point. But it wasn't the only one in the comp, KC's included. I just believe it has received excess praise like women are expected to not be able to make a good video so we congratulate them when they do like we would a child doing something for the first time.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

GRPABT1 said:


> It's still a good video, funny and has a point. But it wasn't the only one in the comp, KC's included. I just believe it has received excess praise like women are expected to not be able to make a good video so we congratulate them when they do like we would a child doing something for the first time.


You are aware this is the women's lounge.

Do you even hear how condescending you sound?


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

GRPABT1 said:


> It's still a good video, funny and has a point. But it wasn't the only one in the comp, KC's included. I just believe it has received excess praise like women are expected to not be able to make a good video so we congratulate them when they do like we would a child doing something for the first time.


Just because you're condescending doesn't mean everyone else is too. Most people I know praising the video are doing so because it's a refreshing change of perspective and acknowledges an aspect of mountain biking culture that many, not just women, find particularly vexing. I watched it at Crankworx and that's the vibe I was getting after talking to people about it in the following days.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Deep Thought said:


> Just because you're condescending doesn't mean everyone else is too. Most people I know praising the video are doing so because it's a refreshing change of perspective and acknowledges an aspect of mountain biking culture that many, not just women, find particularly vexing. I watched it at Crankworx and that's the vibe I was getting after talking to people about it in the following days.


Exactly. This is brilliant. This is the type of vibe we need.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

stripes said:


> You are aware this is the women's lounge.
> 
> Do you even hear how condescending you sound?


No wonder it won when any criticism of it is a thought crime. I even had my first comment on here deleted and was told to saynice things or nothing at all. That kind of attitude is insulting to women.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

This thread is about the Ferda Girls video itself, not the contest it won. That's fine if you thought another video should have won. Go start a Dirt Diaries discussion thread. 

We appreciate the video because we can relate to it. I don't think anyone else in this thread really cares whether or not it should have won the contest. We just like the video, man.


----------

